# so guess who showed up at the house today...the humane society



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

so a week or so ago I sold a 10.5" diamond rhom to an idiot (he goes by the name bomber) I went out of my way for this guy giving him an excellent deal, hell I even gave him some fish tranquilizer cause he asked if he could have some. I did a 30% water change at his request an hour before he got their because he was so overly concerned about nitrates. I answered his 201 questions over a 2 day period. then he has the gull to come into my home critic my sh*t yet not say anything to me then call the humane society on me. things that apparently he did not approve of were I had the 10.5" rhom that he bought and my 11" rhom split in a 40 breeder yeah not much room used to have 1 in my 55 gal and 1 in the 40 breeder but I needed the 55 for something so I put them both in the 40 till the 10.5" sold they were together for 10 days.the other thing idiot did not like was my 18" gator had green water ( on purpose as I told him when he was here) its not dirty it dose not smell I just let the algae bloom to mock his natural habitat and he likes it that way he feels he is hidden when submerged I have had him for nearly 2 years. so my wife let the lady in to look at my tanks and gator and she says "ok this is nothing at all like what was reported their is NO animal abuse here at all." she said all that she could think of was maybe put something in the 40gal. so the 11" rhom can hide WTF an 11" rhom hide that when I told her to get the f*ck out of my house. ok so I did not say that but I wanted too. So just thought I would let you guys know if you do business with this dumbass (bomber) and he comes to your house if your dog is in the backyard and not in the house he will probably call the cops on you for abusing your dog.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Haha I'm not lieing if someone ever snitched on me I would put them in the hospital with nothing less than brain damage


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I demand photos of the gator. I can't believe you have a gator that's awesome.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I agree the tank is too small, even if not divided. But for the rest of the stuff, the guy sounds like a douche.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

what a f*cking tool. you give him all tht help then he has the cheek to nit ick on a few things and call the hamane society. some people.

i also would like some pics of the gator

and a word of advice. please next time paragraph your text so it is easier to read. when its all lumped together it makes hard reading


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That ratsky ratsky


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You needed the 55 for the gator right?







Have fun with that thing when it's 6 feet long.
The SPCA actually showed up at your house because of a fish?! If I knew they did that I would've called them about my local Sprawlmart a long time ago.
That was really a dick thing to do, but seriously dude get that fish a bigger tank.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't believe someone did that . and Who the hell is she to know anything about Piranha ? Who is this guy anyways ?
Just so we can Bitch His ass out.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> So just thought I would let you guys know if you do business with this dumbass (bomber) *and he comes to your house if your dog is in the backyard and not in the house he will probably call the cops on you for abusing your dog*.


LOL I have no idea why but that line just cracked me up! 
I guess because after reading your story I actually believe the guy would do it!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Im Scared to MSG him and bitch him out. He might look at my SIG and see I have an Elong in a 50.


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Jared35 said:


> Haha I'm not lieing if someone ever snitched on me I would put them in the hospital with nothing less than brain damage


And wind up in jail for 5 years ? if not more ... with a criminal record that will never land you a solid job again ? Go right ahead Mr.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Um, before we get all medieval on this guy, how about we read the forum rules? I'd hate to have to throw people out because they harrassed this guy.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

10.5" rhom and a 11" rhom split in a 40 breeder?

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

should have waited on me to get off you







anyway wow you never know about people.........


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


> 10.5" rhom and a 11" rhom split in a 40 breeder?
> 
> Wow. Just wow.


x2

sry dude but damn.. i hope you use the money selling the 10.5incher to buy a proper tank for the 11incher


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah thats a tight tank situation... i mean, i know sometimes its tough but u gotta respect the fact that these guys need more space, i guess if its temporary though and you kept with the water conditions its at least acceptable .... that said.... calling the humane society is a bit above and beyond what i would ever consider.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe a slap up side the head was in order not calling the human society.

:laugh:


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


> Maybe a slap up side the head was in order not calling the human society.
> 
> :laugh:


Yeah agreed. The fish wasnt in any harm . just in a cramped tank. Did they originally come for the Gator ? That would probably
set off an alarm for them , as opposed to the fish. and when they saw the fish tank it was like meh.

Sir , You have some Traces of Ammonia in Your tank. Your gonna have to come with us.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

wow you guys... they shared the 40 for 10 days till I sold one its no different than what some of are sponsors do, they don't give every 11" rhom they import a 125 to live in while they wait to sell. as for the 11" he seems to be happy as hell in the 40 breeder solo and that is what he is getting. I am not the type to waste a 180 gal. on a single 11" diamond rhom now if he was a 15" highback rhom it would be a different story.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah but i wouldnt put him in less then a 75g.. just me tho


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know man, a 40b is pretty short in height for a fish of that size. The 18" width is okay if it were longer, but that 36" length really isn't ideal. Sort term, fine...long term, not so much. I've got to agree with Pit_man on a 75g minimum in this case. What are you filtering the tank with?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

maybe the tank situation wasn't ideal but the guy is a douche for calling the humane society.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

so its cool to keep gators in ohio?


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=301572

Here's the other guys story......


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

oh snap


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like the guy who bought it is putting it in a not so huge tank either.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

jp is a member on here


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


> Looks like the guy who bought it is putting it in a not so huge tank either.


yeah but he says its temperary. he says he has a 180g cycling. a 40g is cool for a temp tank

edit.. a 150g


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, i did have to laugh about the "bomber" dude calling a ten inch rhom a "MONSTER"


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Pit_man said:


> Looks like the guy who bought it is putting it in a not so huge tank either.


yeah but he says its temperary. he says he has a 180g cycling. a 40g is cool for a temp tank

edit.. a 150g
[/quote]

Missed that. But good call. 150 is a nice size for him


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

ok guys heres my abused 11" rhom in "horrid" water and my also abused gator the gator water would normally be much more green but I did a water change on sat. and the algae has not rebloomed yet.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Not to hard to go and do a water change and say I don't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

on MFK the picture of the rhom his chin is pretty smashed up.

i dont agree with you putting 2 rhoms in a 40b when you think of it he had it divided so thats means each one would be in a 18x18 square at best.... and i hope you plan on upgrading for all your fish


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats what those Rubbermaids do though. The Algae collects on the sides.. and since when was algae a Bad thing ? Infact , that means your water is actually Substaining life and GREEN is a good thing.

I dont understand how that is a bad thing.

Keeping up on changes , yeah thats one thing.. But when you dont have any substrate it debris mixes in with the water creating that darker water , its no different then it being trapped in Your substrate


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

transam, aren't you involved with law enforcement of some type? i could be totally wrong, but i thought you mentioned that one time.

i just can't believe that the guy called the humane society on you... if he thought your keeping practices were so horrible, why did he leave one of his fish with you as a trade?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

thats actually what i want to know joe


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> Thats what those Rubbermaids do though. The Algae collects on the sides.. and since when was algae a Bad thing ? Infact , that means your water is actually Substaining life and GREEN is a good thing.
> 
> I dont understand how that is a bad thing.
> 
> Keeping up on changes , yeah thats one thing.. But when you dont have any substrate it debris mixes in with the water creating that darker water , its no different then it being trapped in Your substrate


algae means that the water is out of balance. ideally, the chemistry of the water will be balanced and allow plants to grow without algae. when you see algae, it means that the water has too many of one kind of nutrient but not enough proportionally of some other(s) and the simpler organisms (algae) are using this imbalance to grow. i understand that you have no plants in that tank but the cause of the green algae is the same.

and baby gator should be housed in a 40g tank at minimum. you have him in a 45 gallon tub with what, mabye 15 gallons of water in it?

green algae usually means that there are too many phosphates or wastes in the water and so the free floating algae you see can flourish. algae isn't a "good" thing. it may not be harmful to your critter, but it's not indicative of good conditions.

and the pics of the fish do show that their chins are damaged.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

mdrs said:


> Thats what those Rubbermaids do though. The Algae collects on the sides.. and since when was algae a Bad thing ? Infact , that means your water is actually Substaining life and GREEN is a good thing.
> 
> I dont understand how that is a bad thing.
> 
> Keeping up on changes , yeah thats one thing.. But when you dont have any substrate it debris mixes in with the water creating that darker water , its no different then it being trapped in Your substrate


algae means that the water is out of balance. ideally, the chemistry of the water will be balanced and allow plants to grow without algae. when you see algae, it means that the water has too many of one kind of nutrient but not enough proportionally of some other(s) and the simpler organisms (algae) are using this imbalance to grow. i understand that you have no plants in that tank but the cause of the green algae is the same.

and baby gator should be housed in a 40g tank at minimum. you have him in a 45 gallon tub with what, mabye 15 gallons of water in it?

green algae usually means that there are too many phosphates or wastes in the water and so the free floating algae you see can flourish. algae isn't a "good" thing. it may not be harmful to your critter, but it's not indicative of good conditions.

and the pics of the fish do show that their chins are damaged.
[/quote]

But he Holds his breath


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sounds to me like Mr. Bomber isn't the douchebag here. I mean seriously, an ac20? I piss more per hour than that thing filters.

So far his story seems far more credible than yours. He's posted a lot of pics, took other member's advice about how to properly transport the fish, did what he could to make the fish comfortable, has a good home for it, and generally seems to have his sh*t together because he can put a cohesive sentence together.

How can you expect us to believe your side of the story when you have a god damn alligator in a plastic tub. What, you didn't have a coffee can to stuff him in? What the hell are you going to do with that thing when it gets bigger and a whole lot angrier? You can't even take care of a rhom and you think you can properly care for a reptile that will eventually look at you as dinner?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this has devloped into quite an interesting story.

apart from the chin damage and small tanks both the rhoms look healthy and in good condition. but you definetly need to get a bigger tank for him. but i still think bomber was a douche for calling the humane society on you as from the pics you posted and he posted there doesnt seem to be any neglect and the water in the rhom tank is not 'filthy' like he described it. unless you cleaned up before taking the pics. but of course there is no evidence of this from either side.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

damn...he really called humane society on you? the PETA thing was suppose to be a joke...damn..


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Geez guys chill out. IVe seen rhoms in larger tanks with big ass chimples too. My smallest pygo gets em once in a while and its in a 125 gallon tank. Not my fault it freaks out and rams itself into the glass. I dont understand why anyone would even keep a gator though unless they got a large fenced in pond to keep it in when its 6' long. So the general rule of theumb is 20 gallons per pygo. So if someone posted a pic of a 10" pygo in a 20 gallon tank you guys going to freak out on him too? I would keep the rhom in a larger tank myslef but thats me. Rhom looks health other than the chimple but that can heal.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Geez guys chill out. IVe seen rhoms in larger tanks with big ass chimples too. My smallest pygo gets em once in a while and its in a 125 gallon tank. Not my fault it freaks out and rams itself into the glass. I dont understand why anyone would even keep a gator though unless they got a large fenced in pond to keep it in when its 6' long. So the general rule of theumb is 20 gallons per pygo. So if someone posted a* pic of a 10" pygo in a 20 gallon tank you guys going to freak out on him too*? I would keep the rhom in a larger tank myslef but thats me. Rhom looks health other than the chimple but that can heal.


a 10" fish in a 20 gallon tank would be torture and he would absolutely get flamed as well. 
but i agree with the rest of what you said... its the only changing water once a month that bothered me... if u have a tank thats too small u better be doing more than the normal water changes, not less.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

ok... here is a pic of the fish he got from me in the the CLEAR water a few days before he picked him up as I told this jerkoff when he was here I the water was a bit cloudy because I had just done a water change an half hour or an hour before he showed up do to him being insanely worried about nitrates. odd ammonia should be more of his worry. so, when I do a water change at my house when the water comes out of the faucet it has millions of tiny air bubbles in it thus it makes the water SLIGHTY cloudy for a few hours. this has never happened to anyone else? and I saw that someone posted that the tank had an ac20 on it... that must have been another one of bomber lies it actually an ac50, yeah it could be better but it dose the job since he only eats once every 3 days and gets 2 water changes a month.

yeah the water looks a bit cloudy but its not the pic was taken with a camera phone and a flash


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

Ibanez247 said:


> Geez guys chill out. IVe seen rhoms in larger tanks with big ass chimples too. My smallest pygo gets em once in a while and its in a 125 gallon tank. Not my fault it freaks out and rams itself into the glass. I dont understand why anyone would even keep a gator though unless they got a large fenced in pond to keep it in when its 6' long. So the general rule of theumb is 20 gallons per pygo. So if someone posted a pic of a 10" pygo in a 20 gallon tank you guys going to freak out on him too? I would keep the rhom in a larger tank myslef but thats me. Rhom looks health other than the chimple but that can heal.


the gator will live in the garden pond during the 7 or 8 warm months of the year and he is only 18" he was 1 of maybe 40 or more in the 90 gal.tank at the pet store when I got him so I think he is pretty cozy in his 42 gal tub on his own for now. when he gets to around 3 feet which will be in like 5 years do to a very slow growth rate I will donate him to the zoo or take him down to florida and release him.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Either way you are in the wrong. Yeah calling the humane is a little over the top. An ac50 is not going to handle your bio load. And feeding every 3 days in that small of a tank?? I would back off and feed every 2-3 weeks. I would also be doing 30-40% water changes every week. And yeah your water looks cloudy and no mine never looks cloudy, even after a water change. Dude I just saw your sig....55.gal 4" caribe (x2), 5"piraya, and a 4" gold spilo. Are you f*cking joking???


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nick G said:


> Geez guys chill out. IVe seen rhoms in larger tanks with big ass chimples too. My smallest pygo gets em once in a while and its in a 125 gallon tank. Not my fault it freaks out and rams itself into the glass. I dont understand why anyone would even keep a gator though unless they got a large fenced in pond to keep it in when its 6' long. So the general rule of theumb is 20 gallons per pygo. So if someone posted a* pic of a 10" pygo in a 20 gallon tank you guys going to freak out on him too*? I would keep the rhom in a larger tank myslef but thats me. Rhom looks health other than the chimple but that can heal.


a 10" fish in a 20 gallon tank would be torture and he would absolutely get flamed as well. 
but i agree with the rest of what you said... its the only changing water once a month that bothered me... if u have a tank thats too small u better be doing more than the normal water changes, not less.
[/quote]

again... as I told bomber when he was here and asked, water change is done once every 2 weeks I NEVER said once a month.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

SeedlessOne said:


> Either way you are in the wrong. Yeah calling the humane is a little over the top. An ac50 is not going to handle your bio load. And feeding every 3 days in that small of a tank?? I would back off and feed every 2-3 weeks. I would also be doing 30-40% water changes every week. And yeah your water looks cloudy and no mine never looks cloudy, even after a water change. Dude I just saw your sig....55.gal 4" caribe (x2), 5"piraya, and a 4" gold spilo. Are you f*cking joking???


I love how many people in here think that they are gods of piranha keeping. first off a 40 gal. breeder is not a small tank for one fish and an ac50 handles the bio load just fine. and feed every 2-3 weeks? Are you f*cking joking??? and yes the fish in my sig get along great. but oh let me guess they should be in like a 240 gal. right?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'm calling the human society


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

transam97 said:


> Either way you are in the wrong. Yeah calling the humane is a little over the top. An ac50 is not going to handle your bio load. And feeding every 3 days in that small of a tank?? I would back off and feed every 2-3 weeks. I would also be doing 30-40% water changes every week. And yeah your water looks cloudy and no mine never looks cloudy, even after a water change. Dude I just saw your sig....55.gal 4" caribe (x2), 5"piraya, and a 4" gold spilo. Are you f*cking joking???


I love how many people in here think that they are gods of piranha keeping. first off a 40 gal. breeder is not a small tank for one fish and an ac50 handles the bio load just fine. and feed every 2-3 weeks? Are you f*cking joking??? and yes the fish in my sig get along great. but oh let me guess they should be in like a 240 gal. right?
[/quote]

Okay its official you are a jackass. Yes a 40g is to small. And a ac50 is complete crap. Dude I have a bigger filter than that on my SW tank with two clown fish. And yes feeding every 2-3 weeks is more than enough. That will cut down on your waste greatly. Maybe instead of thinking you have everything all wrapped up and good to go, you should take some advice. But hell what do I know, Ive never had the humane society at my door,.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

transam97 said:


> when he gets to around 3 feet which will be in like 5 years do to a very slow growth rate I will donate him to the zoo or take him down to florida and release him.


That's a great idea!


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

SeedlessOne said:


> Either way you are in the wrong. Yeah calling the humane is a little over the top. An ac50 is not going to handle your bio load. And feeding every 3 days in that small of a tank?? I would back off and feed every 2-3 weeks. I would also be doing 30-40% water changes every week. And yeah your water looks cloudy and no mine never looks cloudy, even after a water change. Dude I just saw your sig....55.gal 4" caribe (x2), 5"piraya, and a 4" gold spilo. Are you f*cking joking???


I love how many people in here think that they are gods of piranha keeping. first off a 40 gal. breeder is not a small tank for one fish and an ac50 handles the bio load just fine. and feed every 2-3 weeks? Are you f*cking joking??? and yes the fish in my sig get along great. but oh let me guess they should be in like a 240 gal. right?
[/quote]

Okay its official you are a jackass. Yes a 40g is to small. And a ac50 is complete crap. Dude I have a bigger filter than that on my SW tank with two clown fish. And yes feeding every 2-3 weeks is more than enough. That will cut down on your waste greatly. Maybe instead of thinking you have everything all wrapped up and good to go, you should take some advice. But hell what do I know, Ive never had the humane society at my door,.








[/quote]

oh yes all wise and mighty piranha god. this is your opinion yet the ac50 and rhom are doing just fine the way they are. easy to criticize but im sure some of you out there have done much worse than keep a 11" diamond rhom in a 40 gal with an ac50 before.


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm calling the humane society on all the people that feed their fish live fish. It's a shame people can't just mind their own damn business, not one of us is doing a "humane" thing by keeping our fish in our tiny little tank ecosystems.

What's the difference of a pet store keeping 1000 goldfish in a 40 gallon tank and a guy keeping a nice fish in a 40 gallon? Nothing because they aren't my fish because and I shouldn't give a damn how he keeps his FISH!


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

wlecount said:


> I'm calling the humane society on all the people that feed their fish live fish. It's a shame people can't just mind their own damn business, not one of us is doing a "humane" thing by keeping our fish in our tiny little tank ecosystems.
> 
> What's the difference of a pet store keeping 1000 goldfish in a 40 gallon tank and a guy keeping a nice fish in a 40 gallon? Nothing because they aren't my fish because and I shouldn't give a damn how he keeps his FISH!


Very well put :nod:


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Can you post a pic of your 55?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> when he gets to around 3 feet which will be in like 5 years do to a very slow growth rate I will donate him to the zoo or take him down to florida and release him.


That's a great idea!
[/quote]

i missed that gem...let us know when you release it so we can call florida fish and game too


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

transam97 said:


> Either way you are in the wrong. Yeah calling the humane is a little over the top. An ac50 is not going to handle your bio load. And feeding every 3 days in that small of a tank?? I would back off and feed every 2-3 weeks. I would also be doing 30-40% water changes every week. And yeah your water looks cloudy and no mine never looks cloudy, even after a water change. Dude I just saw your sig....55.gal 4" caribe (x2), 5"piraya, and a 4" gold spilo. Are you f*cking joking???


I love how many people in here think that they are gods of piranha keeping. first off a 40 gal. breeder is not a small tank for one fish and an ac50 handles the bio load just fine. and feed every 2-3 weeks? Are you f*cking joking??? and yes the fish in my sig get along great. but oh let me guess they should be in like a 240 gal. right?
[/quote]

Okay its official you are a jackass. Yes a 40g is to small. And a ac50 is complete crap. Dude I have a bigger filter than that on my SW tank with two clown fish. And yes feeding every 2-3 weeks is more than enough. That will cut down on your waste greatly. Maybe instead of thinking you have everything all wrapped up and good to go, you should take some advice. But hell what do I know, Ive never had the humane society at my door,.








[/quote]

oh yes all wise and mighty piranha god. this is your opinion yet the ac50 and rhom are doing just fine the way they are. easy to criticize but im sure some of you out there have done much worse than keep a 11" diamond rhom in a 40 gal with an ac50 before.
[/quote]







Ill let others chime in.....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wlecount said:


> What's the difference of a pet store keeping 1000 goldfish in a 40 gallon tank and a guy keeping a nice fish in a 40 gallon? Nothing because they aren't my fish because and I shouldn't give a damn how he keeps his FISH!


this isnt a gold fish site, this is a piranha site... im not going to argue whats humane and whats inhumane, but on a piranha site, expect nothing but opposition when you keep a piranha in less than satisfactory conditions. a water change once every 2 weeks in an undersized tank with less than reccomended filtration. 
again, all we can do is bitch at him, ultimately... its an internet site, id never call the humane society on him, because i have seen worse.... but yes, we do give a damn, because we all have piranhas and couldnt imagine keeping our fish in conditions less than optimal.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Nick G said:


> What's the difference of a pet store keeping 1000 goldfish in a 40 gallon tank and a guy keeping a nice fish in a 40 gallon? Nothing because they aren't my fish because and I shouldn't give a damn how he keeps his FISH!


this isnt a gold fish site, this is a piranha site... im not going to argue whats humane and whats inhumane, but on a piranha site, expect nothing but opposition when you keep a piranha in less than satisfactory conditions. a water change once every 2 weeks in an undersized tank with less than reccomended filtration. 
again, all we can do is bitch at him, ultimately... its an internet site, id never call the humane society on him, because i have seen worse.... but yes, we do give a damn, because we all have piranhas and couldnt imagine keeping our fish in conditions less than optimal.
[/quote]

Now that is very well put...... I see this thread going nowhere from here.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> What's the difference of a pet store keeping 1000 goldfish in a 40 gallon tank and a guy keeping a nice fish in a 40 gallon? Nothing because they aren't my fish because and I shouldn't give a damn how he keeps his FISH!


this isnt a gold fish site, this is a piranha site... im not going to argue whats humane and whats inhumane, but on a piranha site, expect nothing but opposition when you keep a piranha in less than satisfactory conditions. a water change once every 2 weeks in an undersized tank with less than reccomended filtration. 
again, all we can do is bitch at him, ultimately... its an internet site, id never call the humane society on him, because i have seen worse.... but yes, we do give a damn, because we all have piranhas and couldnt imagine keeping our fish in conditions less than optimal.
[/quote]

Now that is very well put...... I see this thread going nowhere from here.
[/quote]

oh don't say that then it'll get locked.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

pics of the 55 sorry they suck 2 mp camera phone


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nick G said:


> What's the difference of a pet store keeping 1000 goldfish in a 40 gallon tank and a guy keeping a nice fish in a 40 gallon? Nothing because they aren't my fish because and I shouldn't give a damn how he keeps his FISH!


this isnt a gold fish site, this is a piranha site... im not going to argue whats humane and whats inhumane, but on a piranha site, expect nothing but opposition when you keep a piranha in less than satisfactory conditions. a water change once every 2 weeks in an undersized tank with less than reccomended filtration. 
again, all we can do is bitch at him, ultimately... its an internet site, id never call the humane society on him, because i have seen worse.... but yes, we do give a damn, because we all have piranhas and couldnt imagine keeping our fish in conditions less than optimal.
[/quote]

how is an ac50 rated for a 50 gal. tank less then recommended filtration? when its on a 40? he is feed 1 med-large smelt every 3 or 4 days he is not producing a huge bio load. the water is clear and the ammoina is 0 so I think an ac50 and 2 water changes a month are getting it done just fine.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

how do you know the bioload? because ammonia is zero? whats ur nitrate/nitrite?

im sure someone with more intimate knowledge of the science can comment but fish release hormones that at the very least will stunt their growth and the bigger the fish, the more of these hormones are created... which is why its always recommended to have 10x turnover per hour. AC50 is only 200GPH... thats only 5x turnover. the filter rating is of "up to 50 gallons" is probably for the average aquarist, but piranhas are messy bastards, which is why more is always better when it comes to filtration. 
again, i knew the exact science at one point when i researched and set my tanks up, now i just use that as a rule of thumb.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The question is this--how do you know that it was bomber who called you in? It's an educated guess, sure, but do you have proof that it was him?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

This bomber guy is that sickened by the state of your tank he calls the authorities, but he is more than happy to give you his 5" rhom in part exchange for your larger fish, seems like a double standard to me.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

has he ever been to a fish store? the tanks there are ridiculous. lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Lets see pictures of your 11" Rhom on both sides. Is it true he has severe heater burn or was that just a lie? 40G is Way to small for a Rhom of that size, period.

The more you talk the deeper the hole you dig. Your water is cloudy, small air bubbles do not make the water cloudy, if anything after a water change your water should look more clear. As for 2 water changes a month!!!??? Come on now, that rediculous! Do you even test your water parameters? I feel sorry for your "pets". I personally would not have called the humane society but I would have called you out on this board for sure!!!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Dam I really wanted to see the fish. I think mac/pygo cohabs are interesting. Why are you letting people get to you? Who the f*ck cares what people on the internet think of your fish keeping skills.

I do think that a 40 breeder is very small for those 2 rhoms. But if you don't have the money for a bigger tank and you were planning on getting rid of one, you did what you had to do. What were the alternatives? Take one to a pet store and get 50 bucks for a fish worth 5 times that or house it temporally until you found it a better home. Hell I have seen pics from sponsers with 3 15"+ rohms in a tiny tank. Is that right, no. Is it wrong, no.

That D-bag should have told you what he thought you were doing wrong, not plaster your name on fish sites and call the HS.

My advice is do a water change once a week. And try to find a good deal on a larger tank............or give him to me


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Lets see pictures of your 11" Rhom on both sides. Is it true he has severe heater burn or was that just a lie? 40G is Way to small for a Rhom of that size, period.
> 
> The more you talk the deeper the hole you dig. Your water is cloudy, small air bubbles do not make the water cloudy, if anything after a water change your water should look more clear. As for 2 water changes a month!!!??? Come on now, that rediculous! Do you even test your water parameters? I feel sorry for your "pets". I personally would not have called the humane society but I would have called you out on this board for sure!!!


yes he dose have a heater burn it happened the day befor bomber was here and was the size of a nickle I have been treating with furan 2 (nitrofurizone) and salt and it is healing well its now smaller then a dime. and yes, I know it was bomber because I called him and confronted him about it and he said so what did they say and then he hung up on me shortly after that.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

Foodstamp said:


> Dam I really wanted to see the fish. I think mac/pygo cohabs are interesting. Why are you letting people get to you? Who the f*ck cares what people on the internet think of your fish keeping skills.
> 
> I do think that a 40 breeder is very small for those 2 rhoms. But if you don't have the money for a bigger tank and you were planning on getting rid of one, you did what you had to do. What were the alternatives? Take one to a pet store and get 50 bucks for a fish worth 5 times that or house it temporally until you found it a better home. Hell I have seen pics from sponsers with 3 15"+ rohms in a tiny tank. Is that right, no. Is it wrong, no.
> 
> ...


its just bothersome to have the humane society show up at your house and question your keeping skills. even when it turns out they were lied to and found absolutely no mistreatment. Their is only 1 rhom in the 40 gal. the 2 were only together for 10 days till the 1 sold. its not really a money issue but a space and a wife issue I would love to have a bigger tank of the rhom, hell i would have tanks all over the house but my house it a bit over 1000 sq. ft. not real big so he is going to have to have the 40 for now till I can fit a 75 or 90 somewhere.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

They didnt come For the Fish , I can guarentee that . They came for the Gator. There arent any Federal Laws or state Guidelines 
Outlining the Bare Minimum Gallon. Per Fish. It just isnt anywhere in the law. But Gators have the potential to be lethal and
could potentially hurt someone.

I dont think we should be gettin are panties in a bunch , because they were their for the Gator and the Lady from the Humane society thought she would be all high and mighty and intellectual and Thought she would take a look at something she hadno idea how to take care of in the first place. giving the rhom a place to hide. lol.

are you sure she wasnt referring to the little Rhombeus ? anyways .. dead thread , Be happy she didnt take your gator. although i doubt they would have , if it were a large gator they would have taken it, just because it would have made the news that night and
that bitch could have had 15 minutes of fame.

Either Way Bomber can suck my **** like the bitch he is.
And trans, Smarten the f*ck UP ! get that Rhom a Bigger tank , get that Spilo out of Your Caribe tank. Or you will be the subject
of constant flaming

and I will nominate you for Douche of the YEar.

f*ck this thread.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

So where is the 5 inch rhom?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

He is beating you up pretty good on the other site.

I might would have to visit this guy, nothing physical, just some intimidation......of course.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=301572


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

took him to the local fish shop cause he did not sell here and needed him gone so the big guy could have the 40 to himself


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you feel so strongly about this why aren't you defending yourself over on the other thread? You're getting bitched out over there even harder than you are here and I see ZERO response from you on that site.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jon87 said:


> They didnt come For the Fish , I can guarentee that . They came for the Gator. There arent any Federal Laws or state Guidelines
> Outlining the Bare Minimum Gallon. Per Fish. It just isnt anywhere in the law. But Gators have the potential to be lethal and
> could potentially hurt someone.
> 
> ...


Quite the mouth-
Wont last long if you keep it up.....
Be civil or stay out.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

armac said:


> He is beating you up pretty good on the other site.
> 
> I might would have to visit this guy, nothing physical, just some intimidation......of course.
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=301572


yeah,I saw he was talking sh*t 2 days before he came to get him I wish I would have seen his mfk post before he came to my house I would have told hime to eat sh*t and saved the rhom for big shawn who was also intersted.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> If you feel so strongly about this why aren't you defending yourself over on the other thread? You're getting bitched out over there even harder than you are here and I see ZERO response from you on that site.


we can do without board wars man.
Keep it to the individuals that are involved-

He knows how to use the PM feature.Or even Email.....


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> If you feel so strongly about this why aren't you defending yourself over on the other thread? You're getting bitched out over there even harder than you are here and I see ZERO response from you on that site.


they deleted all my post and warned me like 3 times said to handle it over pm. must be because Im a new member on mfk.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you knew he was talking sh*t, why on earth did you continue the transaction?

i don't know what your keeping practices are like, but i think it's pretty damn hypocritical on his part to leave a fish in your care as part of a trade if he felt that strongly about what was going on in your house... he was supposedly so horrified with your keeping practices that he felt it was necessary to report you to the humane society yet he was willing to leave one of his own fish to suffer the same supposed fate just so that he could save a few bucks on the deal.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

He has a loud mouth...............


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> He has a loud mouth...............


QFT


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok, 
First off, none of you can talk smack like Joey'D can.
Joey'D is the worst Egangsta you will ever come across.
now, that ebing said, this thread has turned into a bitch fest


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

transam97 said:


> If you feel so strongly about this why aren't you defending yourself over on the other thread? You're getting bitched out over there even harder than you are here and I see ZERO response from you on that site.


they deleted all my post and warned me like 3 times said to handle it over pm. must be because Im a new member on mfk.
[/quote]
if thats true then MFK is crazy. 
p-fury may not be perfect, cus nothing is, but at least they wouldnt delete one side of a story. if someone on here ripped someone else, and i have seen it before, the thread will either get locked or at least allow both sides to tell their side of the story then locked.

this only reaffirms my belief that p-fury>mfk


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm afraid we may have started a war against the two boards. As a member of both, I love it!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wlecount said:


> I'm afraid we may have started a war against the two boards. As a member of both, I love it!!!


a forum war over a private transaction? i sure as hell hope our members are better than that. i think the situation is messed up, but it's not worth getting everyone here worked up over it, it's over and done with, nothing either party can do about it now.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

wlecount said:


> I'm afraid we may have started a war against the two boards. As a member of both, I love it!!!


I linked this thread to MFK because i thought they would like to see the other side of the story but i removed it because...

A..Most of their member's wouldnt be able to access the lounge without signing up

B..Their mods would just delete it anyway


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

That guy needs to be told , and I could care less if MFK bans me.
Sorry AK , Could have chosen my words a bit better.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Jon87 said:


> That guy needs to be told , and I could care less if MFK bans me.
> Sorry AK , Could have chosen my words a bit better.


The one thing you might want to edit...



> Should You call the Humane Society If my Dog Scratches His arm off of his crate ?


Dogs dont have arm's, dogs have leg's :laugh:


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> That guy needs to be told , and I could care less if MFK bans me.
> Sorry AK , Could have chosen my words a bit better.


The one thing you might want to edit...



> Should You call the Humane Society If my Dog Scratches His arm off of his crate ?


Dogs dont have arm's, dogs have leg's :laugh:
[/quote]

lol. yeah. good point


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jon87 said:


> That guy needs to be told , and I could care less if MFK bans me.
> Sorry AK , *Could have chosen my words a bit better*.


Thats all I ask.

Thanks


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

transam97 said:


> Dam I really wanted to see the fish. I think mac/pygo cohabs are interesting. Why are you letting people get to you? Who the f*ck cares what people on the internet think of your fish keeping skills.
> 
> I do think that a 40 breeder is very small for those 2 rhoms. But if you don't have the money for a bigger tank and you were planning on getting rid of one, you did what you had to do. What were the alternatives? Take one to a pet store and get 50 bucks for a fish worth 5 times that or house it temporally until you found it a better home. Hell I have seen pics from sponsers with 3 15"+ rohms in a tiny tank. Is that right, no. Is it wrong, no.
> 
> ...


its just bothersome to have the humane society show up at your house and question your keeping skills. even when it turns out they were lied to and found absolutely no mistreatment. Their is only 1 rhom in the 40 gal. the 2 were only together for 10 days till the 1 sold. its not really a money issue but a space and a wife issue I would love to have a bigger tank of the rhom, hell i would have tanks all over the house but my house it a bit over 1000 sq. ft. not real big so he is going to have to have the 40 for now till I can fit a 75 or 90 somewhere.[/quote]

your bigger tank story dont hold water my friend. you say in one post you wont shell out the money cause he is fine, in another you say its space? dude we are talking about 10 more inches here in length and most inportant a taller tank.. if you dont have the room, then maybe you sould go to keeping bettas and not 11inch p's? my house isnt that big and i want to keep p's, i have a 125g two 75g's and a 30g.. if my girl wouldnt let me keep those tanks i wouldnt have a 11inch rhom (and i dont, i have 2 5inch rhoms and a 3.5 inch spilo but i have the tanks to keep them for life) IMO you are a poor example of a fish keeper :nod:

edit.. 12 inches in length.. my bad :laugh:


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL I wonder how long before this gets locked.....


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> LOL I wonder how long before this gets locked.....


Dont say that...thats a cue for some smartass mod to come in and say...

now


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

this thread is pointles







lol


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

Pit_man said:


> Dam I really wanted to see the fish. I think mac/pygo cohabs are interesting. Why are you letting people get to you? Who the f*ck cares what people on the internet think of your fish keeping skills.
> 
> I do think that a 40 breeder is very small for those 2 rhoms. But if you don't have the money for a bigger tank and you were planning on getting rid of one, you did what you had to do. What were the alternatives? Take one to a pet store and get 50 bucks for a fish worth 5 times that or house it temporally until you found it a better home. Hell I have seen pics from sponsers with 3 15"+ rohms in a tiny tank. Is that right, no. Is it wrong, no.
> 
> ...


its just bothersome to have the humane society show up at your house and question your keeping skills. even when it turns out they were lied to and found absolutely no mistreatment. Their is only 1 rhom in the 40 gal. the 2 were only together for 10 days till the 1 sold. its not really a money issue but a space and a wife issue I would love to have a bigger tank of the rhom, hell i would have tanks all over the house but my house it a bit over 1000 sq. ft. not real big so he is going to have to have the 40 for now till I can fit a 75 or 90 somewhere.[/quote]

your bigger tank story dont hold water my friend. you say in one post you wont shell out the money cause he is fine, in another you say its space? dude we are talking about 10 more inches here in length and most inportant a taller tank.. if you dont have the room, then maybe you sould go to keeping bettas and not 11inch p's? my house isnt that big and i want to keep p's, i have a 125g two 75g's and a 30g.. if my girl wouldnt let me keep those tanks i wouldnt have a 11inch rhom (and i dont, i have 2 5inch rhoms and a 3.5 inch spilo but i have the tanks to keep them for life) IMO you are a poor example of a fish keeper :nod:

edit.. 12 inches in length.. my bad :laugh:
[/quote]

good for you dude


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

after some more progession in this thread i think transam is as much of a douche as bomber.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

AHAHAH Now bomber thinks jon87 is transam.

This is turning out to be a sweet thread!

Those guys over there are too uptight.

I like how JP is swinging from bombers nuts on MFK. "You should tell him to give you both rhoms or you're gonna repot him!". And here he's like man I was just joking. LOL


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ok lets calm things down a little bit with a cup of tea for all

who wants crumpets with theirs?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Pip pip cherio and all lat.

I don't know that's what I say to you britts on xbox live.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hahaha pip pip cherio i havent heard then since forever.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Then the tell me "ah shut yer bout"


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you guys should check out the link that AK posted in the thread on MFK... kinda puts things in perspective


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i just checked out the link AK posted. man that bomber is a f*cking tool. fed a knifefish because he was mad. seriously what a phsyco.

the level of idocy and hypocracy in this thread is beyond me


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

The executioner.......

Sounds like he bought it for nothing more than a killing machine for say...

Also check old threads....From december on-One will and can tell this guy has zero experience in this field as well.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i say we should call the humane societ on him :laugh:


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> i just checked out the link AK posted. man that bomber is a f*cking tool. fed a knifefish because he was mad. seriously what a phsyco.
> 
> the level of idocy and hypocracy in this thread is beyond me


X2 and not even just the fact that is was a clown knife, but a 9 inch one...... to a 10 in piranha

This guy is crazy I think he just wanted to "self promote" at the expense of another.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> The executioner.......
> 
> Sounds like he bought it for nothing more than a killing machine for say...
> 
> Also check old threads....From december on-One will and can tell this guy has zero experience in this field as well.....


that's exactly why i stopped spending time over at MFK's piranha forum... too many hostile know-it-all newcomers to the hobby and any time that someone's ethics are questioned, your posts get deleted.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Please note, 
Joey'D is officialy offering his professional E-thug services.
if you require someone to be E-wacked, please PM me for details and price lists.
pice varies based on pain and suffering, the more pain and suffering the recipient receives, well the more it will cost you


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> The executioner.......
> 
> Sounds like he bought it for nothing more than a killing machine for say...
> 
> Also check old threads....From december on-One will and can tell this guy has zero experience in this field as well.....


that's exactly why i stopped spending time over at MFK's piranha forum... too many hostile know-it-all newcomers to the hobby and any time that someone's ethics are questioned, your posts get deleted.
[/quote]
same here....
but negrodamus is not done with this situation hahaha.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow, what a story... two amateurs that know it all...


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy tacos this turned into an interesting story with two sides











Foodstamp said:


> AHAHAH Now bomber thinks jon87 is transam.
> 
> This is turning out to be a sweet thread!
> 
> ...


X2!!!!!!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

that guy sounds an awful lot like Wisco Pygo.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Foodstamp said:


> AHAHAH Now bomber thinks jon87 is transam.
> 
> This is turning out to be a sweet thread!
> 
> ...


how can someone not think that I was kidding and really take that statement seriously?? do I really have to put "j/k" on everything I joke about? where are the sensor of humor these days..geezzz.. but actually I was darn surprised that he really did call up the humane society. don't be so uptight either


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> AHAHAH Now bomber thinks jon87 is transam.
> 
> This is turning out to be a sweet thread!
> 
> ...


how can someone not think that I was kidding and really take that statement seriously?? do I really have to put "j/k" on everything I joke about? where are the sensor of humor these days..geezzz.. but actually I was darn surprised that he really did call up the humane society. don't be so uptight either








[/quote]










Oh..... "j/k"


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> after some more progession in this thread i think transam is as much of a douche as bomber.


Sometimes there just aren't any winners, I guess. I've been following this thread and both of the others on that other site and this whole fiasco is just the suck on both ends.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

My thoughts....

Bomber is a complete dick

Transam needs to read a good fishkeeping book (or spend more time on a good forum)

That is all..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Everyone that commented in this thread before this post is a n00b. The humane society should confiscate all of your animals and give them to someone more responsible and Joeyd should go beat up bomber for being a filthy snitch! Snitches get stitches ya heard. As for the rest of you, go and vote for trigga. That's it we out. Peace.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this is just too hilarious to resist! first of all, i understand why you have the small tank and everything...but dude, you should really upgrade for a fish that large...

however, the dude that called the humane society! LMFAO!!! a good solid punch to the face is what you need. what a jackass...

that is all...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow R1 we agree.... LOL where have you been lurking?? Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

been laying low...have a 6 month old boy now, and working like 60hrs a week...so time is short. been coming back around though with some political/philosophical threads popping up...plus, i mean, did you really think i could resist coming back to a place with threads like this one? haha.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Wow, I can;t believe I read all of that. I feel like I just watched an episode of Days of our lives our some Sh!t. I disagree with the small tank but like he says for 10 days you do what you gotta do. And whoever says they have never missed a cleaning on here, is so full of it. Bomber is a Tard that has been determined.

It is nice to see the support that the members here have given Transam on MFK. makes me proud to be a member of this forum.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

no one realy suported him that i seen.. more like just called the other guy out for being as big of a douche as transam or bigger realy. keeping one 11inch rhom in a 40g isnt realy that ideal, better then 2 yeah but still come on.. that fish needs a bigger tank and he has NO plans of the 40g being a temp tank.

if i had to place a bet.. i would say that rhom is still divided with the small one he just picked up.. dont realy belive he took it on a trade and gave it up.. just my guess tho


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

Pit_man said:


> no one realy suported him that i seen.. more like just called the other guy out for being as big of a douche as transam or bigger realy. keeping one 11inch rhom in a 40g isnt realy that ideal, better then 2 yeah but still come on.. that fish needs a bigger tank and he has NO plans of the 40g being a temp tank.
> 
> if i had to place a bet.. i would say that rhom is still divided with the small one he just picked up.. dont realy belive he took it on a trade and gave it up.. just my guess tho


I did take the small one in for store credit at my lfs I did not want it to begin with. I took in the little one to sell and make up the difference in the price break I gave to bomber because he did not have the funds and this is what I get for giving the guy a great deal on a sweet rhom.

and yeah Im not going to lie the 11" will be living in the 40 for a while in my oppinion its not that bad. I if I have the chance to get a good deal on a 75 or a 90 I will.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Really...is this still going on? 11" rhom in a 40...I have seen worse. I love how people judge others when they have zero experience with these fish. If you want to provide a 180 to a 5" rhom.....great.....but dont bash on others just because they dont agree with you. 99% of the time....they only provide that kind of space because they cant find or afford a larger fish and have some aspirations to grow the fish out which is also funny.
Tend to your water...feed your fish...and he will be fine. He will be a lot happier then the 11" maculatus I found in a 10 gallon tank in a lfs.

Lot of talkers in this thread.....very little actual experience or knowledge. These are the same people that look at turnover when they are talking about filtration.

I dont agree with 8 people living in a 1 bedroom apartment...but if that is what is keeping you off the street....who the f*ck am I to bash on you? I just wish people would give their fish half as much care as they require from others that post on this site....if that happened....there would be a shitload of happy fish in this world.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

if you can throw down 300-500+ dollars on a big rhom but cant afford to buy a big tank.. then maybe growing one out and saving ur pennys for a adequate tank may be a better idea. i never said it was the worst conditions that anyone has ever seen but come on..


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

They Closed the thread.... I wasnt Finished. God damn work. Well , thats about as much time as i wanted to invest in that site.
other than that , Shitty site..

Hey Trans , Nice Gator , Can we see some more pics ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pit_man said:


> if you can throw down 300-500+ dollars on a big rhom but cant afford to buy a big tank.. then maybe growing one out and saving ur pennys for a adequate tank may be a better idea. i never said it was the worst conditions that anyone has ever seen but come on..


I wasnt calling anyone out in particular....but come on what? I can guarantee you that many of the people on this site that offer advice have no idea what they are talking about. When people talk from experience...I listen...when people parrot what they have read....I dont have time for that.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I parrot of what I have read so much when it comes to Piranhas, that's why I dont really visit the hobby sections. You can spend like an hour reading the info sections and a few threads and become an expert on piranha care but only the real deal killers can offer advice from experience.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

for me it was not so much one rhom being in a 40b its two that bothered me. in a 40b with two fish divided the most each fish would get is a 18x18" square with a 11" rhom i definately dont think thats acceptable


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the two fish was only temporary... i have kept fish in smaller tanks when i was trying to sell them, i'm not gonna go out and buy a huge tank just to house a fish for a week or two while i'm looking for a buyer


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It isnt so much the people that offer advice...it is the people that talk down to others. I get so tired of reading how we should do things from people that have "read" about how we should do things. I try very hard to not offer advice on situations where I dont have any experience...and if I do....I make sure that I tell people that this is information I have read about.

One thing I have learned from a long time in this hobby....dont trash people for how they care for their fish....try to educate them. They will care for these fish how they see fit....if I can offer some advice and they take it....then I have done my job...if they dont....not much I can do about that.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i know were GG is coming from though. i can go read all about piranhas does that mean i know more then jeff, or frank or george? no it doesnt


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Perfect example.....recently we had someone telling another member how to care for a large rhom. Dont tell me how to care for something based on some made up gallons per inch theory that says I need a pool to care for a 16" fish. Go out and get one....see how he interacts in different environments...and then give me your advice. Until then....you will always be just another know-it-all that knows everything...but experiences nothing.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

well when you make a thread about your fish keeping skills ppl are gonna say what they think. when 30-40 ppl say that tank it isnt big enough for even one 11inch fish i would think a good deal of them arnt just repeating what they have heard. he didnt say he would even concider getting a larger tank till ppl kept telling him so maybe its a good thing. i hear what ur saying gg im just saying he thought a 40g was big enough because the fish was happy in it and i disagree. not saying i have a 11inch rhom or ever have but it doesnt take much to fig that a 75g tank would be better


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Perfect example.....recently we had someone telling another member how to care for a large rhom. Dont tell me how to care for something based on some made up gallons per inch theory that says I need a pool to care for a 16" fish. Go out and get one....see how he interacts in different environments...and then give me your advice. Until then....you will always be just another know-it-all that knows everything...but experiences nothing.


^^^ Quote for truth!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

It makes complete Sense , The most aggressive and Territorial I have ever seen any Fish is when they are in my 50. Put them in the 
90 and it Seems all to big for a Single Serra ,almost like its too much territory to handle. Bigger isnt always better. it all has to do with how that specific Fish handles it.

* Watches Elong Attack Hydrosponge *


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

its pretty simple you put it in a huge tank then it has a huge space it has to worry about protecting 
and it has all the space that it thinks something will come and kill it basically its always paranoid
with a smaller tank its like the fish are just like "I can see all my surroundings there ain't sh*t in this tank with me so i dont have to worry"


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

The last two post are just retarded. A bigger tank is always better unless you're dealing with fry and small juveniles. There are dozens of other things that would stress a fish other than a big tank. If you think that 6 sq ft is to much for a 6" serra to protect I can show you 3" cichlids that can defend that same space easily. Try setting your fish in a semi-natural state with stained water, minimal light, and lots of structure. Don't forgot that all characins are some sort of a communal fish, even serras. These are not pelagic hunters like marlin. They need other fish around to feel comfortable, and not just other serras.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The last two post are just retarded. A bigger tank is always better unless you're dealing with fry and small juveniles. There are dozens of other things that would stress a fish other than a big tank. If you think that 6 sq ft is to much for a 6" serra to protect I can show you 3" cichlids that can defend that same space easily. Try setting your fish in a semi-natural state with stained water, minimal light, and lots of structure. Don't forgot that all characins are some sort of a communal fish, even serras. These are not pelagic hunters like marlin. They need other fish around to feel comfortable, and not just other serras.


Hey grease Monkey . I've had some Pretty Aggressive Cichlids too !


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^ +1

the greasemonkey is obviously one of the guys whos ego inflates the more he reads


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Jon87 said:


> It makes complete Sense , *The most aggressive and Territorial I have ever seen any Fish is when they are in my 50. Put them in the
> 90 and it Seems all to big for a Single Serra ,almost like its too much territory to handle. Bigger isnt always better. it all has to do with how that specific Fish handles it.*
> 
> * Watches Elong Attack Hydrosponge *


I still dont Understand how my Personal experiences left room for objection.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

because he knows everything dude he reads alot


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets Cram all them Fry into my 20 , Cause god knows my 90 is too Big for Hundreds of Fry .


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

greenmonkey51 said:


> The last two post are just retarded. A bigger tank is always better unless you're dealing with fry and small juveniles. There are dozens of other things that would stress a fish other than a big tank. If you think that 6 sq ft is to much for a 6" serra to protect I can show you 3" cichlids that can defend that same space easily. Try setting your fish in a semi-natural state with stained water, minimal light, and lots of structure. Don't forgot that all characins are some sort of a communal fish, even serras. These are not pelagic hunters like marlin. They need other fish around to feel comfortable, and not just other serras.


Your not even using the proper Units of Measurement , its actually Cubic feet for starters. Semi Natural ? as oppose to what completely Un natural ? What do you think I have a Merry go Round in my Fish tank ? Lots of Structure ? I guess your referring to the Slides and Swingset..
Stained ?? oh but it is stained. I dropped some Red Wine into my tank not long ago , its been hard getting that stain out.

And thanks , I didnt know I needed to add More Elongs into my tank for him to feel comfortable , Your absolutely brilliant. and Ive tried Giving him Company. Unfortunately , Grease monkey he doesnt enjoy Company, But thats just my Experiences. what do i know ?

*Runs to the store to Buy a shoal of elongs so he will feel Comfortable*


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

*starts heading to jons house while grabbing freezer bags for the impending doom*


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha i dont beleive this has dragged on for another two pages. and why is it that every time jon and zanni enter a thread things go to sh*t :laugh:

anyway this thread has been exhausted. all relevant points have been made.

so to sum up. /pours a cup of tea

Bomber, mega douche who is a hypocrite and just wants a big rhom to fee other big fish too because he is 'mad'. deserves a punch in the face

Transam is also a little bit of a douche but not nearly as much as bomber. a little bit of a hypocrite but otherwise he has done nothing wrong. 40g tank for an 11" rhom is not the worst thing that has been done but it be nice to give the big guy some extra room.

that is all
i got some tea left in the pot, anyone want some?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Grosse Gurke said:


> It isnt so much the people that offer advice...it is the people that talk down to others. I get so tired of reading how we should do things from people that have "read" about how we should do things. I try very hard to not offer advice on situations where I dont have any experience...and if I do....I make sure that I tell people that this is information I have read about.
> 
> One thing I have learned from a long time in this hobby....dont trash people for how they care for their fish....try to educate them. They will care for these fish how they see fit....if I can offer some advice and they take it....then I have done my job...if they dont....not much I can do about that.


The internet boards has brought out a generation of "regurgitators" they read something, whether it is right or wrong, then they immediatley regurgitate their findings as truth. No real idea if the "fact" is real or false.

Many replies you get on the internet are from folks with NO EXPERIENCE, beware any advice you receive, it is most likely borowed information.

Not just the piranha boards, it is internet wide.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

armac said:


> It isnt so much the people that offer advice...it is the people that talk down to others. I get so tired of reading how we should do things from people that have "read" about how we should do things. I try very hard to not offer advice on situations where I dont have any experience...and if I do....I make sure that I tell people that this is information I have read about.
> 
> One thing I have learned from a long time in this hobby....dont trash people for how they care for their fish....try to educate them. They will care for these fish how they see fit....if I can offer some advice and they take it....then I have done my job...if they dont....not much I can do about that.


The internet boards has brought out a generation of "regurgitators" they read something, whether it is right or wrong, then they immediatley regurgitate their findings as truth. No real idea if the "fact" is real or false.

Many replies you get on the internet are from folks with NO EXPERIENCE, beware any advice you receive, it is most likely borowed information.

Not just the piranha boards, it is internet wide.:laugh:
[/quote]

So what does that say about the people with experience ? Needing to perhaps step up and take a more assertive role. not saying some dont
but if thats the case then there is always room for improvement.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *Lot of talkers in this thread.....very little actual experience or knowledge. These are the same people that look at turnover when they are talking about filtration. *


if your referring to me saying he should use 10x filtration .... i have used less and more and have seen the difference in my fish, thats why i said it... but i first read that on here and i remember there was a reason why i just dont remember the science.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> It isnt so much the people that offer advice...it is the people that talk down to others. I get so tired of reading how we should do things from people that have "read" about how we should do things. I try very hard to not offer advice on situations where I dont have any experience...and if I do....I make sure that I tell people that this is information I have read about.
> 
> One thing I have learned from a long time in this hobby....dont trash people for how they care for their fish....try to educate them. They will care for these fish how they see fit....if I can offer some advice and they take it....then I have done my job...if they dont....not much I can do about that.


The internet boards has brought out a generation of "regurgitators" they read something, whether it is right or wrong, then they immediatley regurgitate their findings as truth. No real idea if the "fact" is real or false.

Many replies you get on the internet are from folks with NO EXPERIENCE, beware any advice you receive, it is most likely borowed information.

Not just the piranha boards, it is internet wide.:laugh:
[/quote]

So what does that say about the people with experience ? Needing to perhaps step up and take a more assertive role. not saying some dont
but if thats the case then there is always room for improvement.
[/quote]

the problem with that is when you post something based on your experience over the years, you have a dozen people with a combined experience of 6 months with natts in 55 gallon tanks that want to argue every point with you. i think it's cool that these newcomers to the hobby have gotten so excited about it and i hope they stick around, but these aren't the people who should be jumping all over threads and regurtitating information they just read ten minutes ago and speaking as if they have first-hand knowledge.

more often times than not, these people are also complete assholes about it, they spend a few hours reading opefe and all of a sudden they are talking down to all the new members who are in the same position they were a few weeks ago. i find it hilarious to see members with that attitude about questions from new members when you can go back and check their threads from a couple months ago and find them asking the same questions about the basics.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> The last two post are just retarded. A bigger tank is always better unless you're dealing with fry and small juveniles. There are dozens of other things that would stress a fish other than a big tank. If you think that 6 sq ft is to much for a 6" serra to protect I can show you 3" cichlids that can defend that same space easily. Try setting your fish in a semi-natural state with stained water, minimal light, and lots of structure. Don't forgot that all characins are some sort of a communal fish, even serras. These are not pelagic hunters like marlin. They need other fish around to feel comfortable, and not just other serras.


*Your not even using the proper Units of Measurement , its actually Cubic feet for starters.* Semi Natural ? as oppose to what completely Un natural ? What do you think I have a Merry go Round in my Fish tank ? Lots of Structure ? I guess your referring to the Slides and Swingset..
Stained ?? oh but it is stained. I dropped some Red Wine into my tank not long ago , its been hard getting that stain out.

And thanks , I didnt know I needed to add More Elongs into my tank for him to feel comfortable , Your absolutely brilliant. and Ive tried Giving him Company. Unfortunately , Grease monkey he doesnt enjoy Company, But thats just my Experiences. what do i know ?

*Runs to the store to Buy a shoal of elongs so he will feel Comfortable*
[/quote]

Um.........

When it comes to territory, measuring in area is the standard. And name-calling and bashing is more than a little uncalled for. If you cannot add something constructive to the conversation without doing that, please just go away.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

ChilDawg said:


> The last two post are just retarded. A bigger tank is always better unless you're dealing with fry and small juveniles. There are dozens of other things that would stress a fish other than a big tank. If you think that 6 sq ft is to much for a 6" serra to protect I can show you 3" cichlids that can defend that same space easily. Try setting your fish in a semi-natural state with stained water, minimal light, and lots of structure. Don't forgot that all characins are some sort of a communal fish, even serras. These are not pelagic hunters like marlin. They need other fish around to feel comfortable, and not just other serras.


*Your not even using the proper Units of Measurement , its actually Cubic feet for starters.* Semi Natural ? as oppose to what completely Un natural ? What do you think I have a Merry go Round in my Fish tank ? Lots of Structure ? I guess your referring to the Slides and Swingset..
Stained ?? oh but it is stained. I dropped some Red Wine into my tank not long ago , its been hard getting that stain out.

And thanks , I didnt know I needed to add More Elongs into my tank for him to feel comfortable , Your absolutely brilliant. and Ive tried Giving him Company. Unfortunately , Grease monkey he doesnt enjoy Company, But thats just my Experiences. what do i know ?

*Runs to the store to Buy a shoal of elongs so he will feel Comfortable*
[/quote]

Um.........

When it comes to territory, measuring in area is the standard. And name-calling and bashing is more than a little uncalled for. If you cannot add something constructive to the conversation without doing that, please just go away.
[/quote]

Come on , Chili. If you read a few posts Back I was just giving my experiences and the Guy Calls Me Retarded? I think thats a little uncalled for.
Am I not supposed to defend myself ? He called me retarded because I shared my experiences.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i have never experienced a fish that was freaked out by a big tank to himself... i agree with grease monkey on this one.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Jon87 said:


> The last two post are just retarded. A bigger tank is always better unless you're dealing with fry and small juveniles. There are dozens of other things that would stress a fish other than a big tank. If you think that 6 sq ft is to much for a 6" serra to protect I can show you 3" cichlids that can defend that same space easily. Try setting your fish in a semi-natural state with stained water, minimal light, and lots of structure. Don't forgot that all characins are some sort of a communal fish, even serras. These are not pelagic hunters like marlin. They need other fish around to feel comfortable, and not just other serras.


*Your not even using the proper Units of Measurement , its actually Cubic feet for starters.* Semi Natural ? as oppose to what completely Un natural ? What do you think I have a Merry go Round in my Fish tank ? Lots of Structure ? I guess your referring to the Slides and Swingset..
Stained ?? oh but it is stained. I dropped some Red Wine into my tank not long ago , its been hard getting that stain out.

And thanks , I didnt know I needed to add More Elongs into my tank for him to feel comfortable , Your absolutely brilliant. and Ive tried Giving him Company. Unfortunately , Grease monkey he doesnt enjoy Company, But thats just my Experiences. what do i know ?

*Runs to the store to Buy a shoal of elongs so he will feel Comfortable*
[/quote]

Um.........

When it comes to territory, measuring in area is the standard. And name-calling and bashing is more than a little uncalled for. If you cannot add something constructive to the conversation without doing that, please just go away.
[/quote]

Come on , Chili. If you read a few posts Back I was just giving my experiences and the Guy Calls Me Retarded? I think thats a little uncalled for.
Am I not supposed to defend myself ? He called me retarded because I shared my experiences.
[/quote]

sniff sniff..............need a tissue?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

It can go ether way. I had a mac in a ten gallon. That little bastard would chase my finger at only 2 inches. Today he is in a 40 and just sits in the top right corner.

I also had a black, around 5 inches in a 40 that would just hide all day. About a week after moving him to a larger tank he eats in front of me, swims around all day, and chases you if you get too close.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Jon87 said:


> The last two post are just retarded. A bigger tank is always better unless you're dealing with fry and small juveniles. There are dozens of other things that would stress a fish other than a big tank. If you think that 6 sq ft is to much for a 6" serra to protect I can show you 3" cichlids that can defend that same space easily. Try setting your fish in a semi-natural state with stained water, minimal light, and lots of structure. Don't forgot that all characins are some sort of a communal fish, even serras. These are not pelagic hunters like marlin. They need other fish around to feel comfortable, and not just other serras.


Your not even using the proper Units of Measurement , its actually Cubic feet for starters. Semi Natural ? as oppose to what completely Un natural ? What do you think I have a Merry go Round in my Fish tank ? Lots of Structure ? I guess your referring to the Slides and Swingset..
Stained ?? oh but it is stained. I dropped some Red Wine into my tank not long ago , its been hard getting that stain out.

And thanks , I didnt know I needed to add More Elongs into my tank for him to feel comfortable , Your absolutely brilliant. and Ive tried Giving him Company. Unfortunately , Grease monkey he doesnt enjoy Company, But thats just my Experiences. what do i know ?

*Runs to the store to Buy a shoal of elongs so he will feel Comfortable*
[/quote]

Like Chill said territory is defined by area. What territory is added going from a 75g to a 90g. A unnatural tank would consist of bare gravel, bright lights, and crystal clear water. Add rocks, driftwood, and plants in. In an aquarium thats what I would define as structure. Chances are with a more natural tank the fish will exhibit more natural behavior than cowering in a corner. Do you think that piranha's come from clear water found in high mountain streams. They are found in the flood plains where huge amount of tannins are found. Many people succeed with clear water, but the often have limited lighting. I never said you have to add other elongs, but dither fish would help a lot if you can find the right mix. But what do I know its not like I don't have years of experience in fish keeping and fish in general.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

he is saying from his experiance, in his 90 the elong was scared and in the corner all the time. in the 55 he comes out will interact with jn and even eat from him hand now


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nick G said:


> i have never experienced a fish that was freaked out by a big tank to himself... i agree with grease monkey on this one.


I have. Im not saying this is what happens every time....just that I have had fish that seem more comfortable in a smaller tank then a larger tank. I really don't want to get into this argument again&#8230;I was simply pointing out one example of a guy being a complete ass about a subject based only on what he has read. I am not saying opinions are not valuable&#8230;and they can be formed from what you have read&#8230;.but there is no need to talk down to people when all you are doing is parroting what others have written.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I wasnt referring to anyone specifically. This is another rule that has been around forever...it is like the 20 gallon rule. When I first started reading online about piranhas that is what everyone said you needed...and people would brag about how much turnover they had in their tank. It is fine I suppose when you first get started and need some kind of guide but once you understand the purpose of filtration and how it works....you realize that turnover is not a very good measure of filtration.


I've thought for a while now that the 10X turnover rule is comeplete bullshit. I have at the moment of this post 5 Reds 6"-8" in size in a 120 with a Rena XP4 for filtration. Tank water is always crystal clear, params are always spot on, and according to the box it came in that filter only flows 165 gph when full of media. So 165 GPH works but according to the "rules" I shoudl go buy another 8 XP4's and put them on my tank. Yea, sure.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> I wasnt referring to anyone specifically. This is another rule that has been around forever...it is like the 20 gallon rule. When I first started reading online about piranhas that is what everyone said you needed...and people would brag about how much turnover they had in their tank. It is fine I suppose when you first get started and need some kind of guide but once you understand the purpose of filtration and how it works....you realize that turnover is not a very good measure of filtration.


I've thought for a while now that the 10X turnover rule is comeplete bullshit. I have at the moment of this post 5 Reds 6"-8" in size in a 120 with a Rena XP4 for filtration. Tank water is always crystal clear, params are always spot on, and according to the box it came in that filter only flows 165 gph when full of media. So 165 GPH works but according to the "rules" I shoudl go buy another 8 XP4's and put them on my tank. Yea, sure.:laugh:
[/quote]

The 10x turnover rule was developed with power filters where the big thing. When using canisters I always went with 3x-5x and had success. I usually overfilter so I overdue it and you can have success with less, but on bigger tanks I always wanted multiple filters in case one went out.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

even with power filters you can get away with less then 10x as long as you do your tank cleaning


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *Lot of talkers in this thread.....very little actual experience or knowledge. These are the same people that look at turnover when they are talking about filtration. *


if your referring to me saying he should use 10x filtration .... i have used less and more and have seen the difference in my fish, thats why i said it... but i first read that on here and i remember there was a reason why i just dont remember the science.
[/quote]
I wasnt referring to anyone specifically. This is another rule that has been around forever...it is like the 20 gallon rule. When I first started reading online about piranhas that is what everyone said you needed...and people would brag about how much turnover they had in their tank. It is fine I suppose when you first get started and need some kind of guide but once you understand the purpose of filtration and how it works....you realize that turnover is not a very good measure of filtration.
[/quote]
true, gotcha.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lots of reading but was well worth it, thanks for the laugh chaps.......quality


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

greenmonkey51 said:


> The 10x turnover rule was developed with power filters where the big thing. When using canisters I always went with 3x-5x and had success. I usually overfilter so I overdue it and you can have success with less, but on bigger tanks I always wanted multiple filters in case one went out.


When I look at filtration.....turnover has very little to do with it. I am more interested in what the bio-load of the tank is. I can have a 180 with one rhom...or a 180 with 20 pygos....the bio-load on the tank will be significantly different so the filtration requirements will be totally different as well. Waste in...waste out....that is what I look at. How much and how often do I feed? How messy is feeding this tank? Those are the questions I think about when I set up a new tank. Then I look at how the filter is rated...and figure that is for an average tank with a medium bio-load and adjust to what I think the tank needs. I dont try to filter at the bare minimum...but I dont want my filtration to just create current either. I have extra filters on my tanks for a couple reasons...but mainly so when I go to set up a new tank or need a hospital tank...I have a cycled filter ready to go.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im by no means the most experienced person, but when i set up a tank, i just make sure that im in the 7-10x range of turnover and i have sufficient bio and mech media .. then i just watch my fish and tank once he settles in and adjust accordingly if i need to, i add more, or if there is too much current i switch to something smaller.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The 10x turnover rule was developed with power filters where the big thing. When using canisters I always went with 3x-5x and had success. I usually overfilter so I overdue it and you can have success with less, but on bigger tanks I always wanted multiple filters in case one went out.


When I look at filtration.....turnover has very little to do with it. I am more interested in what the bio-load of the tank is. I can have a 180 with one rhom...or a 180 with 20 pygos....the bio-load on the tank will be significantly different so the filtration requirements will be totally different as well. Waste in...waste out....that is what I look at. How much and how often do I feed? How messy is feeding this tank? Those are the questions I think about when I set up a new tank. Then I look at how the filter is rated...and figure that is for an average tank with a medium bio-load and adjust to what I think the tank needs. I dont try to filter at the bare minimum...but I dont want my filtration to just create current either. I have extra filters on my tanks for a couple reasons...but mainly so when I go to set up a new tank or need a hospital tank...I have a cycled filter ready to go.
[/quote]

I understand what you're saying. I guess I just overdue it a bit with filtration. I like to see what the max bioload for the tank would be and then base the filter off that. I would say biomedia area is more important, but for large waste fish turnover can be equally as important. The faster you can get the waste to the bacteria the quicker it can be broken down. On this site when talking about piranha's advising people to use 10x turnover is the best. You may not need it all from a filter, but you want that water moving.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

So what was the topic again?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I rarely condone violence, for the most part it is not worth the consequences, but, if that guy came to MY house, called the humane society on ME, started a thread punking me on another board........welllllllllllll I might would find that guy and speak to him, face to face. And take it from there.

This is unbelievable..........have never seen this in all my time on the boards, and I have been here longer than most EVERYONE here.

This is sad.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

armac said:


> I rarely condone violence, for the most part it is not worth the consequences, but, if that guy came to MY house, called the humane society on ME, started a thread punking me on another board........welllllllllllll I might would find that guy and speak to him, face to face. And take it from there.
> 
> This is unbelievable..........have never seen this in all my time on the boards, and I have been here longer than most EVERYONE here.
> 
> This is sad.:nod:


Whats even Worse is how the Mods Stick their 2 sense in at MFK and then close the thread. like some childish game , a sense of accomplishment when they have the last word. All I said was that I felt he owed him an Appology. and the Mod Pretty Much said No he didnt and Closed the thread.

It just seems like it was convenient for them When they were talking Smack about TransAm , but the second anybody said anything questioning Bomber , Blamo. Closed.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

armac said:


> *I rarely condone violence*, for the most part it is not worth the consequences, but, if that guy came to MY house, called the humane society on ME, started a thread punking me on another board........welllllllllllll I might would find that guy and speak to him, face to face. And take it from there.
> 
> This is unbelievable..........have never seen this in all my time on the boards, and I have been here longer than most EVERYONE here.
> 
> This is sad.:nod:


i find this hard to believe sir.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I have went round and round with Oddball..........Lets just say that he walks on water over there...Very knowledgeable guy-But doesn't stand for this kind of stuff-Nor does Li..(I have also been banned by him)

Myself think it was handled right and should have been done so sooner---

Same as this thread has just about ran it's course........It will/should be shut down and laid to rest...Sooner the better......


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Nick G said:


> *I rarely condone violence*, for the most part it is not worth the consequences, but, if that guy came to MY house, called the humane society on ME, started a thread punking me on another board........welllllllllllll I might would find that guy and speak to him, face to face. And take it from there.
> 
> This is unbelievable..........have never seen this in all my time on the boards, and I have been here longer than most EVERYONE here.
> 
> This is sad.:nod:


i find this hard to believe sir.
[/quote]

Sir, I do not think you can find a post where I DID condone violence. I have dealt with enough first hand violence in my work that I do not recomend it very often. I am just saying this situation is so far out there that I find it extraordinary, and extraordinary circumstances call for extraordinary fixes.

Wow, and I think you will find that most loudmouths that call the HUMANE SOCIETY and start bullcrap threads on other boards are nothing more than punks. I doubt it would ever come to blows, you show up, he calls the cops, you explain that you have not hit him or threatened him, they ask you to leave. Then you start a new thread here entitled CRYBABY, sweet revenge.....

My personal take on the situation


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

armac said:


> *I rarely condone violence*, for the most part it is not worth the consequences, but, if that guy came to MY house, called the humane society on ME, started a thread punking me on another board........welllllllllllll I might would find that guy and speak to him, face to face. And take it from there.
> 
> This is unbelievable..........have never seen this in all my time on the boards, and I have been here longer than most EVERYONE here.
> 
> This is sad.:nod:


i find this hard to believe sir.
[/quote]

Sir, I do not think you can find a post where I DID condone violence. I have dealt with enough first hand violence in my work that I do not recomend it very often. I am just saying this situation is so far out there that I find it extraordinary, and extraordinary circumstances call for extraordinary fixes.

Wow, and I think you will find that most loudmouths that call the HUMANE SOCIETY and start bullcrap threads on other boards are nothing more than punks. I doubt it would ever come to blows, you show up, he calls the cops, you explain that you have not hit him or threatened him, they ask you to leave. Then you start a new thread here entitled CRYBABY, sweet revenge.....

My personal take on the situation
[/quote]
haha, true... i agree. im just bustin ur chops with regard to your normally badass nature.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Not a badass, by no means........just honest :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

armac said:


> Not a badass, by no means........just honest :laugh:


oh boy....


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Reguardless of how everyone feels about the filtration,tank size etc I think it's great that the members here band together and go defend one of our own on other sites when ppl try to bash us...


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

The only good thing that came out this thread is some good conversation on filtration. It was better than the simple stuff on the filter forum. As for banding together, both thread starters on both sites are idiots that need to sit down and talk to some experienced keepers and read a biology book. They both need to start with a betta in a 5g tank and learn the basics.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I got a beta....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Powers that be here, should ban our Humane Society calling punk.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Since Armac is a p*ssy I will go ahead and say that I personally DO condone violence, so transam if you want you can go beat this guy up, but I'm still calling the humane society.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if nothing else, it should at least be known not to make transactions with him. looking at his other threads over on MFK, it seems as if he gets a kick out of being some sort of fish savior, he refers to all of his purchases as "rescues".


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont know any of the animals conditions, but the tanks are all too small.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> I dont know any of the animals conditions, but the tanks are all too small.


One of Transams Rhombeus had a supposed Burn Mark the size of a Nickel . and Chimples. Which isnt the end of the world , it happens even to large Fish in Large Aquariums , its something you can try to avoid , But ultimately Its how the fish reacts to its environment.

Nothing a Bit of salt wont fix









He is in the process of upgrading tanks.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I just realized in the title you asked me to guess who showed up to your house but you didn't give me a chance to guess.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> I have went round and round with Oddball..........Lets just say that he walks on water over there...Very knowledgeable guy-But doesn't stand for this kind of stuff-Nor does Li..(I have also been banned by him)


You were banned from MFK?

Why?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Devon Amazon said:


> I have went round and round with Oddball..........Lets just say that he walks on water over there...Very knowledgeable guy-But doesn't stand for this kind of stuff-Nor does Li..(I have also been banned by him)


You were banned from MFK?

Why?
[/quote]

Haven't we all been?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

armac said:


> I have went round and round with Oddball..........Lets just say that he walks on water over there...Very knowledgeable guy-But doesn't stand for this kind of stuff-Nor does Li..(I have also been banned by him)


You were banned from MFK?

Why?
[/quote]

Haven't we all been?
[/quote]
nah, i just stopped going there cus it blows ass.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I have went round and round with Oddball..........Lets just say that he walks on water over there...Very knowledgeable guy-But doesn't stand for this kind of stuff-Nor does Li..(I have also been banned by him)


You were banned from MFK?

Why?
[/quote]

I got banned for posting a Picture of a Sarah Palin chocolate bar......They considered it religous material which they do not allow.....I argued with him and he dropped the ban hammer(Over a year ban)...Li over turned it though after review......


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I have went round and round with Oddball..........Lets just say that he walks on water over there...Very knowledgeable guy-But doesn't stand for this kind of stuff-Nor does Li..(I have also been banned by him)


You were banned from MFK?

Why?
[/quote]

I got banned for posting a Picture of a Sarah Palin chocolate bar......They considered it religous material which they do not allow.....I argued with him and he dropped the ban hammer(Over a year ban)...Li over turned it though after review......
[/quote]

How do non-retarded people justify that being religious?

Oh, wait...they don't.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> I have went round and round with Oddball..........Lets just say that he walks on water over there...Very knowledgeable guy-But doesn't stand for this kind of stuff-Nor does Li..(I have also been banned by him)


You were banned from MFK?

Why?
[/quote]

I got banned for posting a Picture of a Sarah Palin chocolate bar......They considered it religous material which they do not allow.....I argued with him and he dropped the ban hammer(Over a year ban)...Li over turned it though after review......
[/quote]

Sounds to me like you were the target of some sorta witch hunt on that one.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL
whats done is done I guess.....

Guy wont even acknowledge me anymore........I find it fitting....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> LOL
> *whats done is done I guess.....*
> 
> Guy wont even acknowledge me anymore........I find it fitting....


i see it as their loss anyway 
at least u have a home here, on a much better forum.

i remember thinking that chocolate bar was funny too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nick G said:


> LOL
> *whats done is done I guess.....*
> 
> Guy wont even acknowledge me anymore........I find it fitting....


i see it as their loss anyway 
at least u have a home here, on a much better forum.

i remember thinking that chocolate bar was funny too.
[/quote]

True that Nick....Although I do spend a good amount of time there as well-
I dont share much info at all.......Especially in the Piranha section....

Fury will always be my home....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i remember oddball getting pissed off at me because someone had posted that they were feeding their piranhas mice and big feeder fish and i had told them that those weren't exactly the healthiest food options and suggested some other foods to try. i checked back a bit later and all of my posts had been deleted and i had a warning in my message inbox. i asked oddball why he deleted all my posts and he was a complete prick to me and said that i shouldn't have offered any advice because the person wasn't asking for feeding suggestions, they were just posting pictures of their fish.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

armac said:


> I have went round and round with Oddball..........Lets just say that he walks on water over there...Very knowledgeable guy-But doesn't stand for this kind of stuff-Nor does Li..(I have also been banned by him)


You were banned from MFK?

Why?
[/quote]

Haven't we all been?
[/quote]

Yeah but some actually leave and some *reverse*, make a new name and re-join, right?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> I have went round and round with Oddball..........Lets just say that he walks on water over there...Very knowledgeable guy-But doesn't stand for this kind of stuff-Nor does Li..(I have also been banned by him)


You were banned from MFK?

Why?
[/quote]

Haven't we all been?
[/quote]

Yeah but some actually leave and some *reverse*, make a new name and re-join, right?
[/quote]

No wonder from time to time Reverse likes to ride my nuts over there........Makes sense I guess.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont want to get into a MFK vs. Pfury thing here. I am a member there and have a good relationship with Li. I think the site is probably the best for freshwater info....outside the piranha hobby....left on the web. They are certainly a site I would visit if my hobby ever took a turn in a different direction.

Anyways....they moderator their forum how they see fit....just like we do here....and if that isnt acceptable they you have the right not not visit them. But I dont want to get into a pissing contest.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont want to get into a MFK vs. Pfury thing here. I am a member there and have a good relationship with Li. I think the site is probably the best for freshwater info....outside the piranha hobby....left on the web. They are certainly a site I would visit if my hobby ever took a turn in a different direction.
> 
> Anyways....they moderator their forum how they see fit....just like we do here....and if that isnt acceptable they you have the right not not visit them. But I dont want to get into a pissing contest.


No pissing contest here man-
Just discussion on events that have taken place........

And I agree as well......Just two diffrent forums ran a diffrent way......Some good and some bad...But overall...Some of the best info around thats for sure........


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

MFK is great for freshwater info, I have even gotten into different fish after reading about them and seeing setups over on MFK, fish I would have never even considered owning...









Some of those dudes have tanks bigger than my living room...


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Anyone not like the way the MFK is displayed. There is so much crap on every page it take forever to get to the posts. Thats the only reason I don't go over there.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

never been there before. Looks like an okay place. Im usually on here or waterwolves... but mainly here


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i just really only keep piranhas, i have tried others (mainly cichlids tho i admit) but i dont find other fish as enjoyable... im sure that will change eventually.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

MFK's ok, not great. There are some really intelligent fish keepers over there but there are A LOT of regurgitators and clueless people too. The signal to noise ratio is off the charts and if you think people "pile on" over here, you should see that place once it gets going, it's like a feeding frenzy.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

TLDR - Too-Long-Didn't-Read

This thread was crazy ------------------- Hall of Fame right here!


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

fishguy1313 said:


> TLDR - Too-Long-Didn't-Read
> 
> This thread was crazy ------------------- Hall of Fame right here!


Oh good a hall a fame nomination...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

transam97 said:


> TLDR - Too-Long-Didn't-Read
> 
> This thread was crazy ------------------- Hall of Fame right here!


Oh good a hall a fame nomination...:laugh:
[/quote]

Why would you be happy, you look bad all through the thread.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

armac said:


> TLDR - Too-Long-Didn't-Read
> 
> This thread was crazy ------------------- Hall of Fame right here!


Oh good a hall a fame nomination...:laugh:
[/quote]

Why would you be happy, you look bad all through the thread.

[/quote]

ahhh.....whatever I dont think I look bad, my only crime is keeping a 11" in a 40 gal. which is not that bad IMO.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^just give up......

Whats done is done. Everyone has their opinions of this whole situation.

This thread sucks......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

This is past running it's course.....

I'm going to close this transam---Any bitches-Pm me please.....


----------

